# How much can I expect to spend on an E36 M3?



## AresM3 (Jul 10, 2004)

I am looking to purchase an E36 M3 and I was curious as to how much I can expect to spend on one. I have seen prices anywhere from as low as $6000 upwards of $15,000.

How much can I expect to spend for a quality M3? Not necessarily low milage but in good shape etc.

What do I look for on a used M3?

What recalls should I look for to have been performed on the car if any?

What kind of problems should be expected in a E36 M3? I will be looking at the thread stickied at the top of the forum page. :thumbup: 

How is performance compared to a 1995 325I, which I have been driving the past week, and doesn't have the umph I am looking for.

I don't want to worry about performing a lot of expensive upgrades to up the performance of the current car I am driving, hence looking at M3s. I don't really wish to go beyond an Intake, Exhaust, Header, and possibly a chip. What modifications would you recommend? I am definetely not new to modding a car as I have done some serious modications on previously owned cars. Supercharging, cams etc, and I have done all the installation on my own and would be able to handle most if not all of the chores of installing the parts myself.

I hope I wasn't to long winded, and any help is appreciated. Thank you guys in advance.  :thumbup:


----------



## AresM3 (Jul 10, 2004)

Forgot to subscribe, DoH!


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Check out the common e36 maintenace issues thread that is sticky in this forum. . As for what to expect - expect most of that. As for cost, they have depreciated again recently - 50k mileage '99s in excellent condition probably will go for around 24k. Older/more mileage will go down accordingly.


----------



## AresM3 (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmm... Not to bad, anyone else?


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Expect to spent around 15-20K for a really nice one. Anything less I'd be skeptical, anything more and you're paying too much. Look for a 96-99 in the color you want and with the options you want.

the classifieds at dtmpower.net and www.bimmerforums.com are great places to look.


----------



## persiandude (Jul 29, 2004)

*just bought e36 M3/4 three months ago*

too many poential problems to list however some were partially solved in 97+... most common problems were radiators/water pumps/t-stat etc.. prior to 97 they used plastic parts for those components... I would say check out Roadfly and go to the E36 M3 forum and do a search... they are quite knowledgeable...

I bought mine for 16000 with 62K miles and it was in very good condition... i feel as if i got a pretty good deal for a southern cali car from a dealer...


----------



## Aurelio Rosario (Nov 23, 2004)

*E36 M3 Buyer's check list*

M3 hunter,

In the May issue of yr. 2000 of Motor Trend there is a buyer's check list for M3 shoppers. I have a copy. I can fax it to you if you like. I am selling my 96 M3 as well. call Rally @ (314)892-0661 st. louis, mo.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Where are you located in NorCal? PM me...I have an Estoril 99 M3 coupe with 51,xxx miles that I might be selling within the next month or so.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Plastic T-stat housings continued to today.

It really depends, my firned just sold his high mileage, but immaculate 95 for $12K. I almost bought it. All maintenance done, on time, other than that, stock. But prices range all over the place. But don't take one unless you are very happy with it, another one is just around the corner.

Read the stocky and do some searching.

For mods, the 95s respond best to engine mods (OBD I versus OBD II onthe later cars), but have other things with them. For any year you can go from simple bolt on (intake, chip, exhaust) up to very wild. But the basic cam kit is the most bang if you want to stay normally aspirated. Of course blowers are available.

Suspension same things, from basic shock, springs, sways up to full coil overs, hard bushings, and jut about everything adjustable.

You have to sit back and make a plan though. What do you want out of the car? Are you going to do anything like autocross, so in that case get a rule book and work from there.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

AresM3 said:


> How is performance compared to a 1995 325I, which I have been driving the past week, and doesn't have the umph I am looking for.


Performance is a lot better. And yet, in a world filled with 240 hp Accords, etc., the actual numbers are not what an E36 M3 is about; it's the finesse with which it performs. I sold my M3 four years ago and still miss it.


----------



## anyone (Nov 1, 2004)

I bought my '98 for 20K with a UUC short shifter mod, non-smoker, 53K miles, interior/exterior/engine is in mint condition. If you search for a few months you will find the perfect car, don't rush into it or else you will get a beater.


----------

